# filtration help needed please



## bigskwats (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi all, 

I just recently joined in need of home brew help and was told this forum is full of good info and it certainly looks that way however after having a look through the topics I can't see anything about buchner filter systems. I tried plastic filter cups and was left with greasy residue around the filter cup and im worried my batch of test cyp may be contaminated I was told on another board that the oil had most likely started to melt the plastic. The gear doesn't look like anything is wrong but I want to filter again before I test it and I was interested in buchner filtration  (all glass) with filter papers. Can anyone please help? I'll try post pictures of the filter cup that went bad aswel.  This is my second ever brew attempt I made test cyp at 200mg per ml 200ml in total volume with 2%ba 20%bb


----------



## greggy (Jul 23, 2016)

Whatman Zapcaps have been my choice for some time now. If ever in doubt. Always refilter. Cheaper than getting an abscess from foreign material.


----------



## bigskwats (Jul 24, 2016)

greggy said:


> Whatman Zapcaps have been my choice for some time now. If ever in doubt. Always refilter. Cheaper than getting an abscess from foreign material.



Will certainly Re filter hut have you any idea why the gear left this residue someone suggested that it was the oil melting the plastic??


----------



## greggy (Jul 24, 2016)

I seriously doubt it was the oil.  Mote likely the BA. And the heat


----------



## bigskwats (Jul 24, 2016)

greggy said:


> I seriously doubt it was the oil.  Mote likely the BA. And the heat



Okay mate thanks I'm gonna give a it a Re filter at a lower temp would 40°c be okay?


----------



## greggy (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes. If my math is correct that's around 100 .


----------



## bigskwats (Jul 24, 2016)

greggy said:


> Yes. If my math is correct that's around 100 .



Okay will refilter and pin a ml


----------



## bigskwats (Aug 3, 2016)

Refiltered put into vials and pinned all good!


----------

